# What age range is everyone hoping for



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi girls just wondered what age range everyone is hoping to get. We're going for 0-3 but thinking we should maybe go for 0-4.x


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

0-2 1/2. We wanted 2 from 0-5 but SW made the decision for us!


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Our SW has recommended as young as possible for us due to DS but she hasn't specified ages on our PAR. I need to ask her about that on Thursday before going into panel xx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

We are approved 0-3 but ideally we are hoping for 0-2 age range.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

We're also hoping for as young as possible but was thinking of maybe changing age range a bit as don't want to be waiting for ever and no matches become available as we're also specifing a girl which sw and her tl think is best as bs keeps asking for a sister and they think that a girl would be more accepted by him.x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

It depends where you live Dh and I waited 4 months for a match. This was contray to all information given in advance we wanted siblings.  If we'd been looking for a single child under 1 our sw said she could have matched us in days. However I know that isn't the case everywhere.  All other couples off our prep group were matched much quicker than us because they are all matched to 8 or 9 month old children.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We said 0-3 but panel lowered it down to 0-2 due to the fact I'm only 28. Little pea was 11 months old when linked to us.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Sw told us yesterday that at the moment in the system there isn't anyone who would match our requirements which I find hard to believe because we've been told in Glasgow there is more kids requiring adopted than there is adopters.  I don't know if she was saying this and asking us how we felt about waiting to test us and see our reaction(as they do).  She also told us yesterday they wouldn't put us on the national register for 9months but looking on national adoption guidelines it states you can ask to go on it after 3months.  I know and she did say situations changed all the time and we're not due to go to panel till June.  We don't mind waiting a bit as don't expect to be matched overnight but just don't want to be waiting forever.xx


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

We are hoping for a baby girl under 1


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Treaco said:


> Sw told us yesterday that at the moment in the system there isn't anyone who would match our requirements which I find hard to believe because we've been told in Glasgow there is more kids requiring adopted than there is adopters. I don't know if she was saying this and asking us how we felt about waiting to test us and see our reaction(as they do). She also told us yesterday they wouldn't put us on the national register for 9months but looking on adoptionuk guidelines it states you can ask to go on it after 3months. I know and she did say situations changed all the time and we're not due to go to panel till June. We don't mind waiting a bit as don't expect to be matched overnight but just don't want to be waiting forever.xx


We went on the National Register within a month as we didn't have any faith in the newly appointed SW we were given, BAAF advise that you wait 3 months before applying but there isn't anything stopping you going on the list as soon as you are approved (& ratified).

Yes, I do believe your SW that you currently don't have any matches in your area. A match doesn't just concern age, it's also about matching your considerations list. Although there are children under 1 becoming available quicker, it doesn't mean all those waiting at your LA are in your age range at all.

We also wanted older children (2- and our SW found that hard to believe due to our young age, we were forced to lower our age range to 2-5.

Good luck.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

We've asked for as young as possible and are approved for 0-2, our authority say unlikely for under 12-18mths which is a little sad when seeing many now being placed with 7mths upwards in different areas, but as others have said each varies and it just depends on situations etc. 

We have our first meet since approval after easter so will discuss further then to push the younger the better request


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

We put 0-4 on our forms but would really like 0-2. Don't know if age and medical condition will determine age if we get approved.


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hi we have been approved 0-3 but sw is pushing for as young as possible


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

We have been approved for 0-5 up to 2 kids. Been linked with a 12 month blue


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Treaco said:


> Sw told us yesterday that at the moment in the system there isn't anyone who would match our requirements which I find hard to believe because we've been told in Glasgow there is more kids requiring adopted than there is adopters. I don't know if she was saying this and asking us how we felt about waiting to test us and see our reaction(as they do). She also told us yesterday they wouldn't put us on the national register for 9months but looking on national adoption guidelines it states you can ask to go on it after 3months. I know and she did say situations changed all the time and we're not due to go to panel till June. We don't mind waiting a bit as don't expect to be matched overnight but just don't want to be waiting forever.xx


I am Glasgow was approved in September and we have not been shown one profile. We are approved 0-3 any sex. I have asked about register but Glasgow won't budge and will not let us go on it before 9 months (I have asked a few times and sw also spoke to their manager but answer was no.) I did contact register myself but had said that we could go to events etc but really best to have sw approval, so waiting continues. We are not looking for perfect child and have said yes and maybe to a lot of things, but we are now 7 months on and not even one suitable profile.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Gosh Glasgow sound a nightmare.  Our agency put us on national and regional registers straight away and it was our choice. Are you in the catchment area of any other agencies as it might make matching a lot easier.


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi we were approved in February (also glasgow) and we were asked to look at a profile 5 weeks after panel...! We were shocked at how fast we were matched. Unfortunately the wee one wasn't the right child for us so the waiting continues.


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry ment to say we were approved for 1 child 0-4 that's the first age group for glasgow.


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Oliver222 I wonder if Glasgow are saying you have to wait so long due to funding. If you've gone with them, they may feel that want to match a child within Scotland as they've spent money on using their social workers, prep groups, etc. However we were told that in England local authorities can't do that anymore after the process had been sped up, because it's not in the best interest for any child to have to wait due to funding restrictions.

Is there someone high up at your local council that you can ask about going on the national register and what the legal issues are regarding this?

Have people found it hard to state what sex they wanted? It can be hard to express why one sex over another, but I also think we can change our opinion when we read the initial info about them anyway.


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm looking at 4+, with a preference for a boy.  I think ideally I'd like between 4 and 6.


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

We are 0-4... Months, that is.  

With concurrent adoption, we are having the baby placed with us under a fostering arrangement. It will likely be from birth or near to it (mother and baby placement breakdown).


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

StarryEyed said:


> I'm looking at 4+, with a preference for a boy. I think ideally I'd like between 4 and 6.


Is your agency ok with your choice?

Our agency suggested as we didn't have the life experience due to our ages, and that older children who are looked after have bigger problems (with attachment, and have possibly been with birth family longer) then we wouldn't ever be a match, and so they wouldn't approve us for that age range.

As your 26, surely you are going to find it even tougher? 
As a friend I want you to know that you need to do some research on older children who are looked after, you may then help yourself when it comes to approval panel, because you will be asked.

Paul x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

That's interesting Daddyboo (Paul) as we've heard social workers say that older children are placed with older parents as that would roughly be the natural age the child would be if the parents had biological children.  However, some younger people have had lots more child care experience, e.g. through work, or with friends and families children then some older people. So I would hope social workers can see that matching would be also based on that too and not just the age of the adopters.

Good to know that they may ask that at panel. Thanks.

0- 6ish for us.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Daddyboo we had similar conversations as we're young adopters as well!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

And thank goodness there are people out there willing to take on 'older' children, and whole agree that it should not just be on age.


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Paul, 

Thanks for your concern and yes PetiteOne you are exactly right. I have lots of experience of older children and am very much aware of the issues that an older adopted child is likely to bring. I'm coming to the end of my Stage 2 assessment and am shortly going to panel so to reassure you Paul I have done plenty of research, even before i came to the decision to apply to become an adopter. Also despite only being 26 without going into too much personal detail, I've had far more life experience than many of my older friends. My agency seem very positive about the fact that I would like to adopt an older child, and as a single adopter as well i believe this has also been taken into consideration.


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd hasten to add, within my family, having a child aged 6 (or even 8!) would be a perfectly normal age had I had a birth child.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We initially were going for 2-4 years but our sw changed it to as young as poss as she said she felt I would want to see the child's 'firsts' boy was she right. We were matched to a beautiful 8 month old boy.


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

We have just been approved for a sibling group from 2 years 8 months to 7 years!


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

We have just been approved for a sibling group, awaiting ratification but 2-3 children with ages 1year to 6 and a half.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

StarryEyed said:


> I'd hasten to add, within my family, having a child aged 6 (or even 8!) would be a perfectly normal age had I had a birth child.


No concern, I just wanted to let you know that some SWs will try and push you away from your initial choices, especially if you are only going for one - and it will probably come up at panel.

Good luck though x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations weemoofrazz and Phinie35, hopefully you won't be waiting too long to complete your families.

Paul x


----------

